# New Pinarello owner, ID my bike?



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,
I just picked up an older Pinarello from my local online classifieds, and haven't been able to ID the frame yet. I would recon the frame is from the mid '80's, but is currently built with Campy Mirage and Miche cranks/brakes/wheels. I'm curious to know a bit more about this bike. 

oh yeah... I paid $400 cdn for it... did I do okay? ;-)

here's some pics

pinarello-6151 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
pinarello-6154 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
pinarello-6153 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
pinarello-6149 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
pinarello-6145 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good but can't say what model.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

That frame looks to be in good condition, i would certainly have paid $400 for the bike. I would safely say that its not a Montello because lacks the internal cable routing on the top tube. Possibly a Treviso or lesser model.


----------



## jetmedic (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe a Pinarello Record, Looks similar to my 1984 Record but cant be sure.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

I initially thought it might be a Record based on the painted fork w/ the twin chrome chain stays, but I am almost certain it is not. Look at the fork crown, it is very different from the Record fork, also my frame does not have a front deraileur braze-on. Can any one shed any more light on this frame?


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

There are several old Pinarello catalogs at Hi from Mark Bulgier and Laurie Foster!. You might have luck looking there


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Pictures don't offer enough detail but from the fork crown, clamp-on front derailleur and other details, I'll venture to say its an early to mid 80's Italia or possibly a Treviso (next step up) from the same era. 
Shame it doesn't have the original gruppo.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

the add which I bought it from listed it as a treviso... but I'm not inclined to accept it just yet, since the guy I bought it from knew more or less nothing about bikes, he only had it for a month and got it in a work for trade deal... and he wasn't a road cyclist.... that and there aren't any decals on the bike which can reveal the model.... I'd be curious to know what the stock group would have been... I know mirage is low end campy, but it is still my first experience with campy equipment.. I have had shimano 105 and am currently running SRAM Force on my cross bike... my commuter is older suntour... unfortunately I am in cast for a few more weeks and can't do much riding  I have given thought to buying some old DA or Record and putting it on, but I want to see how things go with what's on it right now...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> the add which I bought it from listed it as a treviso... but I'm not inclined to accept it just yet, since the guy I bought it from knew more or less nothing about bikes, he only had it for a month and got it in a work for trade deal... and he wasn't a road cyclist.... that and there aren't any decals on the bike which can reveal the model.... I'd be curious to know what the stock group would have been... I know mirage is low end campy, but it is still my first experience with campy equipment.. I have had shimano 105 and am currently running SRAM Force on my cross bike... my commuter is older suntour... unfortunately I am in cast for a few more weeks and can't do much riding  I have given thought to buying some old DA or Record and putting it on, but I want to see how things go with what's on it right now...


If it is in fact an Italia or Treviso from the early 80's, it would have been equipped with a mix of Campagnolo Gran Sport with some upgrades. I believe the Treviso was equipped with Campy Nuovo Gran Sport with a Record rear derailleur. Both frames were made from Columbus SL tubing. These frames represented the middle/low end of the Pinarello line of racing lightweights from that era. Details would tell the difference as the Treviso was the next level up from the Italia so it would have slightly higher end bits. Next step up the line would be the Super Record. 

IMHO I'd keep Shimano away from it, but that's just me.


----------



## shmuk (Jul 26, 2011)

Treviso. Italias came with tretubi tubing not SL. Above is correct about the gransport stuff. I would definitely say treviso. I am no super expert but I am in the middle of restoring a italia and is a different bike thant what you have. Yours has the details of the treviso. 

Hope that helps.

I agree about the shimano. I love shimano because of the low maintenance but on that bike. Campy all the way. I am digging around for gransport and nuovo to get it period correct. It is insane how much people want for the stuff. Holy crap..


----------



## shmuk (Jul 26, 2011)

Btw if you could see what I am trying to restore, you scored. That bike you have is in great shape. But, I like pain. The challenge is what I am after. Bring a bike back from the dead.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to get some new pics up... I've cleaned it up, and replaced a couple things. So it has 9spd Campy Mirage, which is far from top of the line... I replaced the Miche Brakes with Campy Centaur, and retaped the bars, and new tires, other than that it's the way I bought it (which is not original). Unfortunately due to injury I've only just started riding again, and took the bike out for a quick spin last night. I love the way this thing rides!! Not quite sure how to put it into words, but it feels great. As I am currently as student and haven't got any money to put into this bike (for the moment...) I am probably going to leave everything as it currently is. I think some time down the road I might consider going to the older style 9spd Chorus or Record shifters... I just think they look pretty cool on a steel frame, a better fit than the modern groups. 

thanks for your help guys, I will post some pictures later,

Geoff


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay... this thread's been dead for quite a while, but I think I've done my home work and got things figured out. But I just want to check with some people who might know a thing or two...

so after doing some digging on the net, I came across these threads:
Pinarello Treviso (Update))
1982 Pinarello Record [Archive] - Bike Forums

my bike is essentially IDENTICAL to the one in the pictures....
it has the painted fork w/ chromed fork crown. the crown is square, and not angled (I gather the crowns changed from square to angled in '84?) chain stays on both sides are chromed, and the seat stay caps are chrome as well... All these features indicate a Record frame... the one difference I can see is the front derailleur. the one in the picture has a braze on, and mine does not... I think I saw some where that the front D. braze on was an option? and you could either get it with or without? Is anyone able to confirm this? if so, I believe that I can say with 100% certainty that I've got an '83 Record frame.

<img src=https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/pinarello85/9.jpg />

this is the '85 record, showing dual chromed chain stays, painted fork w/ chromed-angled-fork crown, and chromed seat stay caps, but with FD braze on 

does anyone know the ranking of frames in '83? what year did they introduce the montello? 
the montello was the top of the line, and then what?

if any one can shed any further light on this I would be hugely grateful

Thanks!!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Hi there,
> I just picked up an older Pinarello from my local online classifieds, and haven't been able to ID the frame yet.


Contact Pinarello with the serial nunber.


----------

